
Ask HN: What should be minimal stack to be called Full Stack Developer - haidrali
What should be minimal defined stack to be called Full Stack Developer. I read this<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.growth.supply&#x2F;the-full-stack-developer-is-a-myth-4e3fb9c25867<p>please add layers or components  
Thanks
======
nostrademons
It's going to differ based on your problem domain, and one of the defining
characteristics of a good full-stack dev is that they're going to know that
and prompt you to elaborate on your problem domain before choosing a tech
stack.

Instead, look for people that have shipped working _solutions_ to problems,
from the ground up, without worrying too much about the particular tech they
use.

------
joeyspn
You are considered a full-stack dev if you're able to build and _ship_ the
basic layers that form a working app:

\- Front-end (UI)

\- Back-end

\- Database

The prime example of a full-stack framework is Meteor, where you have all
those 3 parts already pieced together and it's fairly easy to use (everything
is JS)

~~~
swah
What about Android and iOS apps?

